# Integra Passenger Door Blind



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

Recently my door roller blind stopped retracting properly so I decided to have a go at it myself. 

I removed the door panel, after a lot of fiddling with an allen key to release the handle assembly, and found that the problem with the blind was simply loose cotton from the blind edging wrapped around the spindle. This was cured easily, but I did discover that I could actually have carried this out by simply prising the door panel away. 
I also discovered that the blind may be re-tensioned by removing the screws on the right hand side of the door panel and prising it away to uncover the tensioning screw which has a slotted screwdriver hole, turn clockwise to tension.

Colin


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I found out similar to above comments. I removed door panel and as said fiddly allen screws behind the door handle. As for tensioning, yes you can tension it by turning the screw head described above clockwise BUT be careful not to push the screw head in as you do it otherwise it will completely undo itself and need complete re tensioning. I also believe that it is common amongst Integra owners to lower the blind but the last little bit of retraction needs a gentle tug on the door handle as the slot it retracts through is a bit too tight for the whole blind.
Dave


----------

